# stancare



## Arpin

Hola, tengo dudas para entender esta frase

_notando ciò che i XXXXX facevano per stancare i YYYYYY_


Para mí es 
_señalando que los XXXXX  hicieron cansarse a los YYYYYY_

Gracias


----------



## gatogab

Arpin said:


> Hola, tengo dudas para entender esta frase
> 
> _notando ciò che i XXXXX facevano per stancare i YYYYYY_
> 
> 
> Para mí es
> _señalando que los XXXXX hicieron cansarse a los YYYYYY_
> 
> Gracias


Percatándose de lo que los XXXX hacían para cansar a los YYYY...


----------



## Arpin

Gracias gatogab, pero _notando_, en el resto del texto queda mejor señalando, recalcando,resaltando, apuntando ¿pueden valer estas traducciones?
Lo que no me encaja es  _facevano per stancare_, aquí es donde tengo la duda. ¿Puede ser algo parecido a poner trabas, o parando? En español tenemos la palabra estancar (similar a stancare) y más o menos lo interpreto así, lo que pasa es que estancar no me parece apropiado en este contexto (grupos de personas).


----------



## gatogab

Arpin said:


> Hola, tengo dudas para entender esta frase
> 
> _notando ciò che i XXXXX facevano per stancare i YYYYYY_
> 
> 
> Para mí es
> _señalando que los XXXXX hicieron cansarse a los YYYYYY_
> Gracias


Es que lo que _'para ti es'_ no corresponde a la frase en italiano.
Hay una conjugación errada, según lo que yo sé.

_*... los XXXXX hicieron cansarse a los YYYYYY...*_
*... i XXX fecero stancare ai YYY...* 

Además, sólo tú sabes cómo están las cosas, debido a que tienes el contexto a la vista y yo no


----------



## ursu-lab

Arpin said:


> _notando ciò che i XXXXX facevano per stancare i YYYYYY_
> 
> 
> 
> _comprobando /constatando lo que los XXXXX hacían para fastidiar / agotar a los YYYYYY_




Stancare può essere nel senso letterale (cansar / agotar físicamente) o figurato (fastidiar).

Comunque il verbo "stancare" non c'entra niente con "estancar". La traduzione di "estancar" è "stagnare".

"Notando" vuol dire "rendendosi conto".



Arpin said:


> Gracias gatogab, pero _notando_, en el resto  del texto queda mejor señalando, recalcando,resaltando, apuntando  ¿pueden valer estas traducciones? In linea di massima no.
> Lo que no me encaja es  _facevano per stancare_, aquí es donde  tengo la duda. ¿Puede ser algo parecido a poner trabas, o parando? En  español tenemos la palabra estancar (similar a stancare) y más o menos  lo interpreto así, lo que pasa es que estancar no me parece apropiado en  este contexto (grupos de personas). Non è appropriato perché sono due cose completamente diverse




Quello che hai scritto tu: "_señalando que los XXXXX  hicieron cansarse a los YYYYYY_" è una frase completamente diversa dall'originale e sarebbe stato, in italiano: "sottolineando che i XXXX fecero stancare i YYYY".
Quel "ciò che" (lo que) che non hai tradotto è fondamentale per capire il senso della frase. E anche il "per" (para) di "per stancare" che indica la finalità del loro "fare".


----------



## Arpin

ursu-lab said:


> Stancare può essere nel senso letterale (cansar / agotar físicamente) o figurato (fastidiar). poner trabas, parar, atascar
> 
> Comunque il verbo "stancare" non c'entra niente con "estancar". La traduzione di "estancar" è "stagnare". Curioso, se escriben y suenan parecidos stancare y estancar
> 
> "Notando" vuol dire "rendendosi conto".


  os pongo el párrafo en italiano y como yo lo entiendo en español
Nella relazione, dove descrive succintamente lo stato della cristianità giapponese al 1622, il Fernández fa notare che la persecuzione del 1614 era sorta per opera degli Olandesi e degli Inglesi (16) e descrive la disarmonia dei religiosi, notando ciò che i Gesuiti facevano per stancare i Mendicanti.
En el informe, que describe de forma sucinta el estado del cristianismo en Japón 1622, Fernández señaló que la persecución de 1614 surgió por obra de los holandeses e ingleses (16) y describe la falta de armonía religiosa, señalando que los jesuitas fastidiaban a los Mendicantes


----------



## ursu-lab

"Poner trabas" è troppo preciso, e sarebbe "creare ostacoli / impedimenti materiali". Il verbo stancare è MOLTO più generico e non presuppone niente di simile. "Parar" è "fermare" e "atascar" è, in senso figurato, "bloccare". Nessuno dei tre va bene. Cioè, non sarebbe una traduzione ma una interpretazione *tua *personale modificando comunque il testo originale.

È risaputo che l'italiano e lo spagnolo hanno come minimo un migliaio di falsi amici, dal classico burro allo zaino. Stancare è uno dei più semplici, anche perché è una delle prime parole che uno studente impara quando comincia a studiare la lingua italiana.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Stancare è uno dei più semplici, anche perché è una delle prime parole che uno studente impara quando comincia a studiare la lingua italiana.


 
Perche si stanca sùbito?

Arpin, ¿ por qué no pones el texto completo, así como lo conocemos?
Ursu podría ayudarte mejor.
Seguro.


----------



## Arpin

ursu-lab said:


> Nessuno dei tre va bene. Cioè, non sarebbe una traduzione ma una interpretazione *tua *personale modificando comunque il testo originale. El asunto del hilo era precisamente éste, por eso pongo *mi* interpretación, si alguien no está de acuerdo, sus rectificaciones serán muy agradecidas y bien recibidas, para eso es el foro
> 
> È risaputo che l'italiano e lo spagnolo hanno come minimo un migliaio di falsi amici, dal classico burro allo zaino. Notando lo podría haber traducido por anotando, similar o "amici" y stancare por estancar, tb "amici", pero no lo he hecho Stancare è uno dei più semplici, anche perché è una delle prime parole che uno studente impara quando comincia a studiare la lingua italiana.Siento decir que no soy estudiante, intento aprender



Gracias Ursu.
Mendicanti o mendicantes, es un grupo de ordenes religiosas (franciscanos, dominicos, agustinos)


----------



## ursu-lab

Arpin said:


> os pongo el párrafo en italiano y como yo lo entiendo en español
> Nella relazione, dove descrive succintamente lo stato della cristianità giapponese al 1622, il Fernández fa notare che la persecuzione del 1614 era sorta per opera degli Olandesi e degli Inglesi (16) e descrive la disarmonia dei religiosi, notando ciò che i Gesuiti facevano per stancare i Mendicanti.
> En el informe, que describe de forma sucinta el estado del cristianismo en Japón en el año 1622, Fernández señala que la persecución de 1614 surgió por obra de los holandeses e ingleses (16) y describe la falta de armonía religiosa, anotando lo que los jesuitas hacían para fastidiar a los Mendicantes



Ahora que has añadido todo el contexto es más claro. 
"Fare notare" (que no es lo mismo que "notare") es "señalar", como decías tú, cuando habla de Fernández. Pero luego, hablando del informe, utiliza el verbo "descrive ... notando ...." es decir que en este caso "notare" en realidad es "annotare", en español "anotar".

notando - anotando
ciò che - lo que
i Gesuiti - los Jesuitas
facevano - hacían
per stancare - para fastidiar 
i Mendicanti - a los Mendicantes


----------



## Arpin

Muchas gracias. Creo que cada vez que no entienda algo voy a tener que poner el párrafo entero
Repasando he visto que yo ponía 2 veces el verbo señalar (mal), en otras respuestas puse como sustitutos de notando
señalando, recalcando,resaltando, apuntando
porque anotando no me acaba de........
_anotando lo que los jesuitas hacían para fastidiar a los Mendicantes_
Lo de hacían para fastidiar, tampoco me.....
¿Puede ser entorpecer? ¿se puede usar otra forma verbal para hacerlo más....coloquial?
_resaltando que los jesuitas entorpecían/fastidiaban a los [misioneros] mendicantes._

Gracias para mí está bien.


----------



## ursu-lab

arpin said:


> _resaltando que los jesuitas entorpecían a los [misioneros] mendicantes._


sí


----------



## Neuromante

En lugar de "notando" podrías poner "listando" o "acotando" si no te gusta. Los tres tienen significados "de base" distintos, curiosamente, pero son bastante intercambiables en este contexto


----------



## honeyheart

Mi versión:



Arpin said:


> ... e descrive la disarmonia dei religiosi, notando ciò che i Gesuiti facevano per stancare i Mendicanti.


"... y describe la discordia entre los religiosos, observando lo que los Jesuitas hacían para atosigar a los Mendicantes."


----------

